# Eating Coyote



## stinger63

> Coyote tastes just like Sea Gull.


Now how in the world would ya know what they taste like?:lol::16suspect


----------



## donbtanner

I have eaten alligator and it was quite good. They eat meat. Paul Prudhomme made Nutria Rat (large water rodent) considered a delicacy in his New Orleans restaraunt. I have skinned Nutria before and they smell awful, so I wouldn't make a judgement based on smell when cleaning. I have eaten ****, before as well. If you marinade anything long enough, you can make it eadible. I agree though to make sure it is well done for fear of parasites or food born illness. Squirrel brain isnt to bad either Growing up in South Louisiana, I guess I became unafraid to try anything at least once!


----------



## duckhunter382

DeerManager said:


> no way i'd eat dog, i just can't do it. Unless i was starving (which would take my big ***** a few months to do!) would i eat dog


 my dad told me that dog was very good but the only reason he ate it was in vietnam he coud not refuse food at a certain dinner they attended or something.


----------



## Tom Morang

I have had to eat my hat a few times but I draw the line at coyote.

Quack---Having said that, coyote just might be better than some of the ducks I've had to eat.:lol:


----------



## duckhunter382

mergansers and buffies are the best eaters in the wild


----------



## S.NIEMI

duckhunter382 said:


> mergansers and buffies are the best eaters in the wild


 Yeah pretty much......but don't forget coots!


----------

